

Show HN: Riddle.com – create Buzzfeed-like content in 60 seconds - mikehawkins
http://www.riddle.com

======
rbinv
These comments seem really fake.

~~~
mercer
Indeed. I'm a bit surprised that this company is 'savvy' enough to post to and
'engage' with Hacker News, and yet not smart enough to realize that being so
blatantly obvious in posting fake comments is a surefire way to attract the
disapproval of that same community.

Or am I underestimating how mainstream HN has become?

(of course there's still the possibility that these comments are actually
genuine, however unlikely. In that case my apologies for making the wrong
assumptions.)

~~~
mikehawkins
Well - it sounds like all these comments are from actual users... but TBH -
the positive comments are great, but we’re much more interested in the
constructive (and blunt) feedback HN is known for… any thoughts?

~~~
dang
They may be from actual users of your program, but votes and comments here
need mostly to be by actual users of HN.

Votes and comments for promotional reasons are against HN's rules and tend to
get accounts and sites banned. We want people to participate because they find
a story intellectually interesting, not because they or a friend have
something to promote. It's totally fine to post your own stuff, but after
that, the HN community needs to drive.

~~~
Audrey9992
At what point do I stop being offended that you are saying my comments are
fake?!

~~~
mercer
Being offended is understandable if you are a real user and just really
excited about this project.

But then the underlying problem is that all these comments seem fake, which
clearly indicates they don't offer any value and only hurt the product. So I'd
say if you really love riddle.com, either just upvote the post, or add
something meaningful to the conversation :-).

------
msftsurvivor
Riddle is so simple. The star of it all, the UX.

------
Audrey9992
This has been a great help with driving traffic to my Kickstarter campaign. I
was amazed how simple and fun creating engaging content can be!

------
David_G1
This is so good, thank you for sharing this here

------
TheRealSJR
Looks interesting. Just signed up - the design immediately grabs me, and I'm
looking forward to seeing what I can produce.

~~~
mikehawkins
Thanks so much - we really appreciate it!

And any feedback - about the good, the bad, and (hopefully very little of) the
ugly - we'd love to hear about it.

Mike Co-founder

------
chigp
Best polling/quizzing tool that I know of, can't wait to see how they develop
this year.

------
stevesarner
I have had a lot of fun - and success - using riddle for various content and
contact needs. Good stuff - quick & easy!

~~~
mikehawkins
Woohoo! We like to hear that... any features you'd suggest or things we could
do better?

~~~
stevesarner
Hey Mike thanks for the offer. I'll put a list together on some ideas - but
overall really like the tool

------
lmigno
Really easy to use for creating quick quizzes.

~~~
mikehawkins
Thanks - we'd love to get any ideas on what you think we could improve if
you've got a sec to share? :)

------
swalkersantana
They are super easy tools for any social media manager who needs to build
quick polls & quizzes - definitely worth checking out!

